# CBE sight users



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Or better yet, recommend a CBE that I can use for spots and indoor/outdoor 3D without breaking the bank and that doesn't take a college degree to adjust or set-up!


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

The Elite sight has clicks in the up/down which make it slower to adjust form say 20 yard to 50 yard shot. The Elite has a scale markings on one side. The Quad 3D can rapidly move for 20 to 50 yard.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good to know, I will miss the rapid travel adjustment on my Sure-loc!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

If you want it all without breaking the bank, get their Tek Hunter model and put on the CBE scope that is on the other models. I have owned all the models you describe above, and this setup rocks for hunting, and 3D. The adjustment is rapid, not micro....but spot on, and I can get 110yds plus on the slide with no problem. And, it doesn't break the bank, and is multi purpose. However, if you want micro adjustment, I suggest going with the other models and spending more...if indoor shooting is a priority!


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Another good suggestion. I won't be using it for hunting though and I prefer the micro-adjust. Half of my season is spent indoors between 12wks of spot league, 12wks of indoor 3D league and then indoor ASA season.

I guess I shouldn't say "without breaking the bank" because a fully loaded CBE is still quite a bit less than a fully loaded Sure-Loc!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Truthfully, I would take a CBE anyday over the others...at least, the original CBE's!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't own one but I played with them at the asa booths and I really like the rapid adjust ones better than the bigger ones.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

I have a quad-light 3d. It's a very solid sight and I'm very happy with it. I use it for mainly 3d but i shoot indoors as well with it. I really don't think youcan go wrong with CBE. There customer service it great as well.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1472060
View attachment 1472065

I've got both, one on my c/e, and one for alpha elite. I actually traded my sure loc for one of them. I think the quality of the CBE is better than sure loc. the CBE seems better made. The clicks are nice, but on the 3d coarse I like the rapid travel better.
Anyways I think you can't go wrong with whichever one you pick.
Also look at the CR scopes @ Lancaster archery, for the money it seems like a really nice scope, and the lenses are priced good too. Good luck man.


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for replies gents! So if I'm understanding this correctly, the Quad has the faster travel right?


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

45 x said:


> View attachment 1472060
> View attachment 1472065
> 
> I've got both, one on my c/e, and one for alpha elite. I actually traded my sure loc for one of them. I think the quality of the CBE is better than sure loc. the CBE seems better made. The clicks are nice, but on the 3d coarse I like the rapid travel better.
> ...


I may just swap my Sure-Loc scope over since I already a Black Eagle lens in it.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah , the quad lite has the fast travel. Sounds like your gonna have a sweet set up with a black eagle scope.( I'm jealous)


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I have the quad 3d. U can get the 3rd axis for it as an option. I used to shoot sureloc. The cbe quad moves twice as fast with the rapid travel than a sureloc and the button.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I have seen several in the classifieds. Some full decked out. And some at ridiculous prices for the whole set-up( scope, lens,lp light)If you don't mind used stuff. All mine is hand me downs. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## paulizzy (May 10, 2009)

i have a question the farther i move the sight bar away from the riser the more noise it makes any way to quiet it down thanks


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

shamus275 said:


> I may just swap my Sure-Loc scope over since I already a Black Eagle lens in it.


CBE makes a mounting block specifically for the Sure-Loc housing (hex instead of square).. Not sure if its in the catalog or online (may have to order it direct) but they definitely make one, I have two of them..


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't have a target CBE but I have the Tek-Hunter and love it. Very well made sight!


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Also interested in switching to CBE...I like what I see so far.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

i shoot sure loc supremes but had a lot of trouble with them coming loose so i went a bought a tek target night and day difference no more jb weld lol but then i managed to pick up a quad lite 3d i love that sight way more than i do my elite target i would recomend the quad lite target though because of the more adjustment and dont get the clicks it takes forever to change yardage if u come up on a 10 yard taget to a 50 yard target lol hope this helps


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)

After shooting CBE for years I tried an axcel a couple of years ago. Had to send it back to the factory twice for a rattle that couldn't be fixed. That being said, trying another sight other than CBE was a huge mistake. Built like a bulletproof tank!


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I picked up a CBE Quad Lite 3d from another AT member and got it all set up today with my LP light and such. I'm glad I listened to you guys and didn't buy another Sure-Loc. This CBE really is built like a tank! I'm in love with this thing and I'm definitely buying another one!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I use an Elite 3D for everything but hunting and for hunting I use a Tek-Hunter XL w/ third axis block and single pin scope. 

The differences between Elite-3D and QL-3D are: Elite has laser-engraved sight-in marks, third axis block, and "clicks" for elevation adjustment. The QL has no third-axis block built in, does not click, and has a rapid adjusting elevation block. If you don't mind turning your knob several times for small adjustments and SEVERAL times for bigger adjustments than there is no benefit to the QL.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

shamus275 said:


> Well I picked up a CBE Quad Lite 3d from another AT member and got it all set up today with my LP light and such. I'm glad I listened to you guys and didn't buy another Sure-Loc. This CBE really is built like a tank! I'm in love with this thing and I'm definitely buying another one!


Good move. I love CBE sights.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I use an Elite 3D for everything but hunting and for hunting I use a Tek-Hunter XL w/ third axis block and single pin scope.
> 
> The differences between Elite-3D and QL-3D are: Elite has laser-engraved sight-in marks, third axis block, and "clicks" for elevation adjustment. The QL has no third-axis block built in, does not click, and has a rapid adjusting elevation block. If you don't mind turning your knob several times for small adjustments and SEVERAL times for bigger adjustments than there is no benefit to the QL.


I think an Elite will be my next purchase. The guy I picked up the Quad from had it all decked out with the 3rd axis, magnifier, etc. I love it so far. Its much more rugged and stable than my Sure-Loc's were and I used Sure-Loc's for many years. Now if I can figure a sturdy way to make my black eagle scope/lens to work with the quad I'll really be in heaven!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

shamus275 said:


> Now if I can figure a sturdy way to make my black eagle scope/lens to work with the quad I'll really be in heaven!


Call CBE, They definitely make a windage block with the hex pattern to fit Sure-Loc scopes.!


----------

